# Kernel 2.6.19 ssie?

## BeteNoire

Myślałem, że nowa wersja kernela, wraz ze sterownikiem do czujnika temperatury k8 wniesie coś nowego i lepszego. 

Tymczasem...

Zaczęło się od vesafb-ng. Niby wypuścili nowe gentoo-sources, które kompilują się z vesafb-ng ale nie kompilują się inne rzeczy.

Mam na myśli ati-drivers, svgalib-helper i x11-drm. Na vanilla-sources jest tak samo.

```
 * Preparing svgalib_helper module

/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:1:26: error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c: In function ‘svgalib_helper_ioctl’:

/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:365: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c: In function ‘svgalib_helper_open’:

/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:453: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [_module_/pt/temp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper] Błąd 2

make: *** [default] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.
```

```
  CC [M]  /pt/temp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o

In file included from /pt/temp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:36:

/pt/temp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drmP.h:44:26: error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[2]: *** [/pt/temp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/pt/temp/portage/x11-base/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/pt/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [modules] Błąd 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.
```

```
  CC [M]  /pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:89:26: error: linux/config.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:456: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function ‘firegl_stub_open’:

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:579: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function ‘__ke_request_irq’:

/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2510: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘request_irq’ from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** [/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Błąd 1

make: *** [_module_/pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Błąd 2

make: Opuszczenie katalogu `/pt/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r1'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 into /pt/temp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: nie można wykonać stat na `fglrx.ko': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.30.3-r1 failed.
```

A może to tylko ja tak mam?

----------

## 13Homer

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale u mnie 2.6.19 jest zamaskowane. Nie widzę też jakichś poważnych powodów, żeby ati-drivers działały z .19, skoro do tej pory było na ogół tak, że nowe jądro == nowe ati.

----------

## blazeu

Ja sobie wrzucilem wczoraj, ale zaraz chyba spale te sectory na ktorych byl kernel... System chodzi jakby mu ktos ucial nogi... Czyli raczej pelza pocichutku. I przed chwila mi sie wydawalo, jakby pochlipywal z cicha.

----------

## yaq

Z ciekawostek to vmware pada, trzeba czekac na updejt.

----------

## no4b

U mnie chodzi bardzo dobrze. Inna sprawa, że nie używam vesafb-ng, vmware i nie mam karty ATI. Za to sterowniki pata przez libata sprawują się bardzo dobrze.

----------

## tboloo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521199.html

Jeszcze nie testowałem 2.6.19 ale to chyba o to chodzi.

----------

## BeteNoire

Hm. Naprawdę mam to gdzieś. Nie daje się do dystrybucji kernela, który tak marnie się zachowuje. 

Poczekam trochę, może naprawią... 2.6.18 DZIAŁA.

----------

## no4b

Czyli Twoim zdaniem to, że zamknięte sterowniki się nie kompilują pozwala na formułowanie stwierdzenia, że kernel nie działa/marnie się zachowuje? Ciekawe, ciekawe...

----------

## manwe_

Były problemy z kilkoma rzeczami np. fb-tng, czy alsa - śledziłem wczoraj bugtracker'a. Wczoraj próbowałem walczyć na własną rękę z 19, ale na alsie się już położyłem. Dzisiaj wyszło 2.6.19-r1, ma już poprawione wszystkie błędy.

----------

## BeteNoire

no4b,

Możliwe, że czegoś jeszcze nie wiem, ale wydawało mi się, że x11-drm oraz svgalib nie są zamknięte. Ale mniejsza o to. Zawsze działały a na 2.6.19 nie. A więc co jest nie tak?!

----------

## no4b

Być może po prostu nie zostały jeszcze dostosowane do zmian w jądrze. Co wcale nie znaczy, że to jądro jest popsute.

----------

## mbar

Dokładnie, zobacz sobie datę tej paczki, masz w nazwie  :Wink:  Pretensje ws. x11-drm zgłaszaj do opiekuna tej paczki w portage, bo to portage jest "z tyłu".

Inna sprawa, że libata z .19 faktycznie ssie w porównaniu z .17, cały czas mi sypie komunikatami...

----------

## arsen

kernel 2.6.19 ma sporo bugów, sporo w sieci co działa co popsuli itd. np znajomemu teraz wykrywa zegar na CPU jako 9Ghz  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> no4b,
> 
> Możliwe, że czegoś jeszcze nie wiem, ale wydawało mi się, że x11-drm oraz svgalib nie są zamknięte. Ale mniejsza o to. Zawsze działały a na 2.6.19 nie. A więc co jest nie tak?!

 

czy przypadkiem 2.6.19 nie jest w gałęzi ~x86?

Skoro ci nie pasuje, może warto wrócić do gałęzi stabilnej, zamiast psioczyć na forum?

Polecam w ramach uspokojenia poczytać, do czego służy gałąź ~x86 (TESTOWA) i dlaczego mogą występować problemy przy korzystaniu z niej.

----------

## BeteNoire

O, nie sądziłem, że w gałęzi ~x86 testuje się kernele. Na kernel.org nie ma podziału na ~x86 i x86 a 2.6.19 jest opisany jako "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel".

Oczywiście wróciłem do 2.6.18 ale swojego psioczenia już nie usunę  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O, nie sądziłem, że w gałęzi ~x86 testuje się kernele. Na kernel.org nie ma podziału na ~x86 i x86 a 2.6.19 jest opisany jako "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel".

 

A może gałąź ~x86 jest po to, żeby testować dane oprogramowanie jako część Gentoo? To, że ktoś oznaczył na domowej stronie "stable" nie oznacza jeszcze, że będzie to wyśmienicie działało w Gentoo.

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O, nie sądziłem, że w gałęzi ~x86 testuje się kernele. Na kernel.org nie ma podziału na ~x86 i x86 a 2.6.19 jest opisany jako "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel".

 

ty skarżyłeś się, jak taki gniot mógł trafić do DYSTRYBUCJI (rozumiem, że chodziło ci o dystrybucję Gentoo Linux). Jak wszystko nowe, nawet kernel wymaga przetestowania i jeśli zależy ci na naprawdę stabilnym systemie, lepiej nie używaj nowinek.

----------

## BeteNoire

"Gniót". Niezłe określenie   :Laughing:  ale na szczęśnie nie ja go użyłem  :Very Happy: 

Raku, nasza dyskusja jest bezcelowa a uświadamianie mi oczywistych rzeczy to przysłowiowe bicie kotka przy pomocy młotka. Zresztą nie skarżyłem się na stabilność 2.6.19 a na kompatybilność z resztą softu. 

Pożaliłem się, ktoś mi odpowiedział, że też ma problemy, ktoś inny, że nie ma. I o to mi chodziło.

Jeśli kogoś kłuje w oczy ten wątek to go zamknij, ale IMHO póki co warto go zostawić otwartym, bo a nuż-widelec-łyżka coś twórczego z niego wyniknie...

----------

## no4b

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Dokładnie, zobacz sobie datę tej paczki, masz w nazwie  Pretensje ws. x11-drm zgłaszaj do opiekuna tej paczki w portage, bo to portage jest "z tyłu".
> 
> Inna sprawa, że libata z .19 faktycznie ssie w porównaniu z .17, cały czas mi sypie komunikatami...

 

A u mnie zupełnie odwrotnie. Wersja z .19 dziła świetnie, w przeciwieństwie do .17.

----------

## psycepa

 :Twisted Evil:  śmierdzi benzyną  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

...the roof, the roof, the roof is on fire  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pożaliłem się, ktoś mi odpowiedział, że też ma problemy, ktoś inny, że nie ma. I o to mi chodziło.

 

aaa, rozumiem... to w końcu taniej niż psychoanalityk   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

@no4b: jaki masz chipset/płytę główną?

----------

## no4b

Gigabyte K8NS Ultra, chipset to nForce3.

----------

## mbar

No właśnie, u mnie na ubogim Nforce4 (MCP55) jest gorzej... na "pełnym" (CK804 czy jakoś tak) jest OK.

----------

## kurak

a nie wiecie jak jest  ze wsparciem dla Intel 945? bo mam wlasnie blytke gigabyte, ale sa troche problemy z tym chipsetem, wsparcie bylo baaardzo ubogie (nie bylo niczego, lol), w domu bede dopiero na tygodniu i nie mam jak sprawdzic czy jest cos nowego dla tego chipsetu..

----------

## yaq

U mnie na lapcioku z i915 dzieja sie dziwne rzeczy - jak zostawie kompa w spokoju i Xy wylacza monitor to nastepuje 'freeze', nie ma nic w logach, zapewne cos a acpi. Jak tylko ustale przyblizona przyczyne zglaszam buga.

----------

## Riklaunim

u mnie na amd64 19-r1 działa bez problemów  :Smile:  konfig ten sam co dla 18  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

No więc tak...

```
Linux localhost 2.6.19-beyond1 #1 PREEMPT Mon Dec 4 18:49:55 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

I co   :Question: 

No i wydaje mi się, że moja blaszanka chodziła lepiej na 2.6.17-emission8. A nawet jestem tego pewien   :Exclamation: 

Jak sobie odpalę kompilację via emerge czegoś większego np.: gimp, do tego dodam KDE + beryl + nvidia + amarok, jak sobie kliknę zmianę utworu w amaroku, to muszę sobie poczekać zanim przeskoczy... A to już nie jest fajne   :Very Happy: 

Pod -emission8 nie miałem takich objawów.

Więc chyba mnie czeka powrót do 2.6.17   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

----------

## no4b

A może czas poeksperymentować z vanilla?

----------

## martin.k

 *no4b wrote:*   

> A może czas poeksperymentować z vanilla?

 

No ale w vanilli nie ma reiser4 (a mam całkiem pokaźną partycję na nim postawioną, w celach edukacyjnych) - i na razie się chyba nie zanosi na to... Zwłaszcza jak Hans dostanie "capital punishment"... Obym się mylił.

Poza tym vesafb-tng i ck jeszcze mi brakuje do szczęścia   :Smile: 

Z genetic anticipatory mogę zasadniczo zrezygnować   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

No i co by to było za życie bez patchowania i testowania nowych jajek ???

----------

## arsen

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...No i co by to było za życie bez patchowania i testowania nowych jajek ???
> 
> 

 

normalne   :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym vesafb-tng i ck jeszcze mi brakuje do szczęścia 

 

Jak jeszcze byłem młody i patchowałem kernele  :Wink:  to ck zachowywało się bardzo różnie. Raz odczuwalnie lepiej wszystko działało, raz odczuwalnie gorzej. Może po prostu spróbuj jednak coś bez ck.

----------

## ryszardzonk

Ja się zastanawiam czy ci którzy się tu wypowiadają o wskazanych przez siebie niedomaganiach nowej wersji kernela mają w swoim gronie choć jedną osobę która w odpowiednim miejscu dany błąd zgłosiła? Rozumiem, że jak coś komuś niedziała to szuka pomocy na forum gdyż od tego ono jest lecz żalenie się że jest tak a nie inaczej nic samo w sobie nie zmieni i tylko powoduje, że wątek ten powinien być umieszczony w OTW.

Ktoś zapewne powie, że kiedyś dawno temu słyszał o kimś kto błąd zgłosił i niezmieniło to nic. Ciekaw jestem ile w tym stwierdzeniu było by prawdy a ile famy. Ze swego doświadczenia powiem, że zgłoszone przez ze mnie błędy ZAWSZE były odpowiedziane i często w czasie szybszym niżby można się tego spodziewać. Jeśli ktoś ma jednak bardzo niskie poczucie swojej wartości to trudno go zmusić by swoje spostrzeżenia przedstawił tam gdzie powinien.

Moje trzy gorsze

----------

## cichy

Zainstalowalem 2.6.19 z nałożonym patchsetem ck1.

Problem z tym jądrem był w zasadzie jeden - nie dało się zainstalować nvidia-drivers w jakiejkolwiek wersji. Błędami sypał sandbox - pod koniec kompilacji pojawił się błąd "ACCESS VIOLATION" odnoszący się do kilku include-ów z jądra (dokładnej treści błedu nie pamiętam). Po odinstalowaniu na chwilę sandboxa poszło i w tej chwili chodzi bez zarzutów. Nie testowałem wersji nie-łatanej.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Po odinstalowaniu na chwilę sandboxa poszło i w tej chwili chodzi bez zarzutów.

 

Podobno można też użyć

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ...
```

Osobiście nie sprawdzałem, ale innym na tym forum to pomogło.

----------

## Belliash

Mozecie takze sprobowac tego patchseta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522365.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## martin.k

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *cichy wrote:*   Po odinstalowaniu na chwilę sandboxa poszło i w tej chwili chodzi bez zarzutów. 
> 
> Podobno można też użyć
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tutaj jest patch, który załatwia ten problem: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/trunk/2.6.19/2900_astest-sandbox.patch

----------

## Belliash

Wlasnie przeszedlem z 2.6.17 na to: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522365.html

i poki co jestem zadowolony!

nvidia sie kompiluje, moduly vmware tez;)

jedynie to alsa-driver sprawila mi problem, ale jakby nie patrzec, ta kernelowa wcale nie jest gorsza  :Wink: 

Pamietam jak kiedys uywalem tej kernelowej alsy, robilem jej update i mimo to nie bardzo chcialo to grac  :Razz: 

Przesedlem na alsa-driver i jakos tak zlecialo troche czasu. teraz uwazam ze kernelowa niczym nieustepuje tej "zewnetrznej"! Przynajmniej nie u mnie na SB Live!

A co do samego kernela... libata dziala rewelacyjnie... i sam kernel jest duzo szybszy, nawet bez tych latek...  :Wink: 

Ale i tak mimo to goraco polecam morph-sources  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## mbar

To dodaj Linux PHC https://www.dedigentoo.org/trac/linux-phc/ bo inaczej nie wrzucę tego na laptopa  :Wink:  Moje Centrino obniżam z 1,340 V na 1,196 V dzięki czemu prawie nie słychać wiatraka nawet podczas emerge openoffice  :Smile:  Wolałbym nie przechodzić na kernel bez PHC.

----------

## Belliash

 *mbar wrote:*   

> To dodaj Linux PHC https://www.dedigentoo.org/trac/linux-phc/ bo inaczej nie wrzucę tego na laptopa  Moje Centrino obniżam z 1,340 V na 1,196 V dzięki czemu prawie nie słychać wiatraka nawet podczas emerge openoffice  Wolałbym nie przechodzić na kernel bez PHC.

 

```
Linux PECET 2.6.19-morph2 #1 Thu Dec 7 19:08:55 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

spisuje sie calkiem niezle.... i ma PHC  :Wink:  zreszta nie tylko...

Wszystko pisze w 1 poscie  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Komu działa Neo@Speedtouch@2.6.19?

U mnie pppd daje taki log:

```
Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: ioctl(ATM_SETBACKEND): No such device

Dec  9 18:06:05 advex pppd[10188]: Exit.
```

Nie wiem co to ma być za urządzenie, konfig kernela przeglądałem kdiffem i wszystko wygląda tak samo jak w 2.6.18.

Używam najnowszych ck-sources.

----------

## Belliash

Sagem F@st 800 hula normalnie u kolegi  :Wink: 

A ze speedtouchem tez mialem nie raz problemy jak sam jeszcze mialem neo...

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Komu działa Neo@Speedtouch@2.6.19?
> 
> ...
> 
> Nie wiem co to ma być za urządzenie, konfig kernela przeglądałem kdiffem i wszystko wygląda tak samo jak w 2.6.18.
> ...

 

Mnie na gentoo-sorces-2.6.19-r1 działa bez problemu i żadnych zmian w stosunku do 2.6.18. Bardziej bym stawiał na problem z udev. Sprawdź czy napewno firmware się ładuje

----------

## BeteNoire

Żeby Neo działała na 2.6.18 musiałem zmienić - zgodnie z bugzillą - linkijkę w /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:

```
# Load firmware

#SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ACTION=="add", RUN+="firmware.sh"

SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/lib/udev/firmware_helper"
```

Powrót do zakomentowanej linijki na 2.6.19 nic nie daje.

Ciekawe jest to, że mimo błędu podczas bootowania:

```
udevd-event[2993]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/firmware_helper' failed
```

Neostrada na 2.6.18 działa.

----------

## yoshi314

u mnie rtorrent psuł kazdy zakonczony download. 30% do ponownego sciagniecia. i tak w kolko czasami.

fsck, memtest - 0 bledow.

----------

## manwe_

Żeby naprawić problemy z np. alsa-driver wystarczy:

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h 

#ifndef _LINUX_CONFIG_H 

#define _LINUX_CONFIG_H 

/* This file is no longer in use and kept only for backward compatibility. 

 *  * autoconf.h is now included via -imacros on the commandline 

 *   */ 

#include <linux/autoconf.h> 

#endif
```

Przynajmniej do czasu jak wyjdą nowe, dostosowane do jajca  :Smile: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Żeby Neo działała na 2.6.18 musiałem zmienić - zgodnie z bugzillą - linkijkę w /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:
> 
> ```
> # Load firmware
> 
> ...

 

U mnie działa właśnie z tą linijką którą masz zakomentowaną. W drugim przypadku nigdy nie udało mnie się zmusić sprzętu do działania. raczej nie powinno to mieć znaczenia lecz u siebie wszystkie ustawienia mogące mieć wpływ na działanie modemu mam w kernelu jako moduł. Sprawdź też z innymi wersjami udev

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Żeby naprawić problemy z np. alsa-driver wystarczy:
> 
> ```
> $ cat /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h 
> 
> ...

 

Nie prawda. Nie zalatwia to problemu z alsa...

----------

## ukl

Szkoda, że vesafb-ng sie nie kompiluje ;/ Ale ALSA działa bez problemów

----------

## manwe_

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> Nie prawda. Nie zalatwia to problemu z alsa...

 

SOA#1 (mam wersję 1.0.14_pre20061130).

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Szkoda, że vesafb-ng sie nie kompiluje ;/ Ale ALSA działa bez problemów

 

Zrób upgrade do gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r1, poprawili kilka rzeczy, m.in. -tng.

----------

## ukl

Niestety suspend2-sources nie ma jeszcze r1  :Wink:  A nie bardzo mi się chce nakładać patche ręcznie. Poczekam ;]

----------

## argasek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O, nie sądziłem, że w gałęzi ~x86 testuje się kernele. Na kernel.org nie ma podziału na ~x86 i x86 a 2.6.19 jest opisany jako "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel".
> 
> Oczywiście wróciłem do 2.6.18 ale swojego psioczenia już nie usunę 

 

Najwyraźniej nie rozumiesz co to znaczy "stable kernel". Tu rozwiejesz wątpliwości. Słowem: "stable" nie oznacza "bez bugów".

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie o to mi do końca chodziło ale ok, pewnych rzeczy nie rozumiem a z pewnymi... po prostu się nie zgadzam (wkładanie bugowatego kernela do distro  :Wink:  ). Wszystko to nie zmienia faktu, że wciąż mam problem z Neo, podczas gdy poprzednie wydają się być rozwiązane po kolejnych synchro- / aktualizacjach.

----------

## argasek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> a z pewnymi... po prostu się nie zgadzam (wkładanie bugowatego kernela do distro  ).

 

I tu się, hehehe, zgadzamy - np. moim zdaniem jajka z serii 2.4.x były o niebo lepiej przetestowane (przynajmniej tak od ok. 2.4.15 wzwyż) więc terminologia "stable kernel" nie podoba mi się. Ale OK - za stable uważam zasadniczo wszystko co nie wiesza sprzętu ;]

----------

## SeeLook

Wracając do genezy tego posta...

Zainstalowałem 2.6.19-r1 także skuszony sterownikiem k8temp, nie bacząc na ~amd64. No i owszem, mam dostęp do czujników, ale dysk Sata-I (Maxtor) na sterowniku nvidia Sata chodzi ewidentnie wolniej, no poprostu ssse...

Poza tym wszystko chodzi (NVidia 9631 też)

Właśnie odpaliłem system na "starym" 2.6.18 i jest szybciej.

Może 2.6.19-r2 przyniesie poprawę

----------

## w.tabin

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Szkoda, że vesafb-ng sie nie kompiluje 

 

Już się kompiluje właśnie wyszedł 2.6.19-r2.

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kurak

w linux-2.6.19-r2 alsa juz dziala dobrze, bo postanowilem sprawdzic to;] no i dziala, ale nie rozwiazuje wciaz mojego problemu ze sterownikiem CHIPSET'u i nie moge uruchomic DMA dla urzadzen podpietych pod IDE;/ jeszcze jedna rzecz, na 18 procesor byl dobrze wykrywany, a teraz zamiast 2100 MHz widzi 700 ;/ gdzie moze byc problem?

----------

## mbar

jasne kurak k.rva zaraz sapnę i zgadnę jakiego masz procka. stłukła mi się kryształowa kula ostatnio, sorry, że nie wiem  :Shocked: 

----------

## kurak

wybacz 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4206.10

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4203.17

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_rc3-r5 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-KurakNet i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-KurakNet i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.7

Last Sync: Thu, 14 Dec 2006 15:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -finline-functions -funroll-loops -msse3 -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -mfpmath=sse -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-s -O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -finline-functions -funroll-loops -msse3 -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-labels -mfpmath=sse -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-b"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac aalib alsa alsa_cards_emu10k1 apic apm aspell audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cracklib cups cx8 de dga divx divx4linux dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss enca encode esd ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux libcaca libg++ libgsm libwww linguas_pl mad matroska mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg msr mtrr musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection risky samba sdl sep session sndfile spl sse ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_nvidia vme vorbis win32codecs xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 a w kernelu procka mam ustawionego na Pentium-M tak jak zaleca gentoo-wiki ;p cos jeszcze moge dorzucic?

----------

## mbar

 *Quote:*   

> bogomips        : 4206.10 

 

wszystko się zgadza

----------

## kurak

wszystko sie zgadza? procek ma 2 razy po 2.1 GHz a nie 2 razy po 4GHz *Quote:*   

> cpu MHz         : 700.000 

  powinno byc 21XX.XX dokladnie nie pamietam jaka tam byla wartosc..[/code]

----------

## n0rbi666

kurak - nie zaznaczyłeś przypadkiem cpu frequency scalling ?

----------

## kurak

lol, faktycznie cos nie pasowalo... teraz juz dobrze dziala. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie ale ono nie jest zwiazane z kernelem, bo za kazdym razem jak uruchamiam kompa to mi sie interfejsy sieciowe zamieniaja kolejnoscia i karamba mi nie dziala jak nalezy, a w serwerze mam to samo i iptables glupieje..;/ 

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# PCI Device: 0x10ec:0x8168 (pcieport-driver)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="eth1"
```

 czegos tutaj brakuje?

----------

## mbar

 *kurak wrote:*   

> wszystko sie zgadza? procek ma 2 razy po 2.1 GHz a nie 2 razy po 4GHz

 

poczytaj sobie najpierw co to takiego te bogomips, zanim zaczniesz pisac takie rzeczy

----------

## kurak

przeczytalem  :Smile:  przepraszam, moj blad, nie wiedzialem co to jest:) pozdro

----------

## Yatmai

postawiłem sobie 2.6.19-beyond2 i wszystko było by git, gdyby nie to, że co jakiś czas system zaczyna mulić dyskiem i X'y stają. Download leci, muzyka nie tnie, ale okienka totalny frezze... Pozostaje poczekać te 30-180s aż wszystko wróci do normy...

Nie wiem tylko czy to wina 2.6.19 czy beyond  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

Nie należy sądzić oficjalnego kernela po jego uprzednim zepsuciu  :Wink:  U mnie, na vanilla nic podobnego się nie dzieje.

----------

## Yatmai

Znaczy się nie osądzam... jeszcze  :Very Happy:  Zgłaszam, bo może ktoś też ma takie problemy, a swoją drogą zanim zacznę się uskarżać chcę najpierw dojść, czy sam tego nie spowodowałem, bo w tym jajku mam Preemptible Kernel, a zawsze miałem No Forced Preemption... Tudzież parę pomniejszych "poprawek"  :Very Happy: 

Niemniej coś z tym beyond jest bo sypie mi się gdy chcę wkompilować GFS czy UnionFS

----------

